# New HIGHLIFTER 28" outlaw 2's



## Brute650i

Highlifter will be releasing the OL2's in 28x9.5-11x14. There is not a delivery date nor a price as of yet but I will be placing an order as soon as they officially start taking pre orders. 

If anyone is interested let me know


----------



## Polaris425

Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## sloboy

Might want a set let me know when ya hear something. I am loving the 29.5 OL2's I got from ya!!!!


----------



## Brute650i

I will keep this thread updated when I find out some more info.


----------



## jctgumby

Dan Doughty is estimating late Aug to early Sep for 1st batch delivery


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Do you have any info on the weights?


----------



## jctgumby

Weight information has not been released yet.


----------



## Brute650i

Haven't been told anything about weights and can't find any post on HL about it.


----------



## JLOWERY

I hope the quality is better than the 29.5's I had some of the light batch and couldn't keep them on the wheels. Maybe the Chinamen got they stuff together this time we'll see.


----------



## Brute650i

That's the first I have heard of from the light batch having those problems. But I can say that HL has warranted every set with bead problems from heavy batch.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

i just got a set of light batch finally thursday of last week. i rode hard on them sat at colfax and never broke a bead.


----------



## JLOWERY

Brute650i said:


> That's the first I have heard of from the light batch having those problems. But I can say that HL has warranted every set with bead problems from heavy batch.


I sold em for $700 so I'm not too worried about it. I swear they were the worst big tire I've ever owned and I've had them all. You couldnt keep it on the rode after 30mph.


----------



## redneckrancher420

there ya go p. get u a set. lol maybe after these tires you wont need that winch


----------



## JPs300

From HL today - 


BUSHHOG said:


> The front tire is stock number OL2-8954. Info follows: 28x9.50x14
> 
> Weight........................................39 lbs
> Height.........................................28" true height
> Width...........................................9.50" lug to lug
> Pitch.............................................7 lugs
> Lug Height...................................2.25" tall at the tallest point
> Lug Width....................................1.75" wide at the widest point
> Price.............................................$174.50
> 
> The rear tire is stock # OL2-8114. Info follows: 28x11.00x14
> 
> Weight.........................................44 lbs
> Height..........................................28" true height
> Width...........................................11" lug to lug
> Pitch.............................................7 lugs
> Lug Height....................................2.50" tall at the tallest point
> Lug Width.....................................1.75" wide at the widest point
> Price.............................................$189.50
> 
> All fronts.......................................$698.00 per set
> All wides.......................................$758.00 per set
> fronts & wides..............................$728.00 per set
> 
> Estimated delivery of the first container is late Sept. This could change. Once we have a better time line, we will update the delivery time.


 

I never had one come off the bead, but my 1st batch/heavies where slipping and letting the wheels spin in the beads with the new MSA's. No air leaks or coming off even under my heavy max getting pushed around hard & crossing ruts, just some wheel slip. - HL sent me RGA tags to cover the freight back to them & is sending new out to me; *way* better than other companies have done about tire warranty. 



As for not staying on the road above 30mph, try a set of terms.......you never know when or what direction they're going to go at higher cruising speeds. - They were flat-out scary IMO, no reason for a tire to move around like that under a heavy 2-up bike.


----------



## JLOWERY

I run 29.5 Terms right now we rode Saturday and at 50-55mph smooth as a babies ***.


----------



## JPs300

They were flat-out scary on my big cat, while the law2's were as stable as the stock 26" radials. My terms had to go back for warranty due to leaking air through the sidewalls. I had the new ones sent directly to a buyer from this forum & he ended up having to have two of them warrantied out due to more sidewall issues. - The handling issues I had could easily have been caused by the improperly molded sidewalls. 

Wish they'd step their QC up a bit, as it's obviously needed. Would love to have a set of 28's to go on my stock 12" wheels as a "dry-season" wheel/tire package but I simply don't trust them at this point. Even our dry season requires a mud capable tire, thus I'll probably just roll my same package year-round vs having any other tire that would likely let me down some for the extra $ involved with having two sets.


----------



## Polaris425




----------



## filthyredneck

Really thinking hard about these...wouldn't mind having a set on the gade, they are very comparable in size to old 29.5 laws, I just prefer the 14" wheel. I think even a set of 29.5 OL2s would fit better on it than my 31s, they are just a touch too big....atleast with not having a lift, but they work and arent tearing anything up (so far).

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Brute650i

I think the 29.5 OL2's will be same as your 31's they are big and compared to 31's they are same height. I think the 28's OL2's would fit better IMO


----------



## JPs300

If it wasn't for waiting I'd probably step down to the 28's. - That said I need to find out what's up with my 29.5's, two weeks now & I don't have them back yet.


----------



## filthyredneck

Brute650i said:


> I think the 29.5 OL2's will be same as your 31's they are big and compared to 31's they are same height. I think the 28's OL2's would fit better IMO


My understanding is the 29.5s are about 1/2" shorter than 31s, which would fit perfect without a lift. I've already seen an XC gade with OL2s and they fit with just enough room without lift....wish I could find somebody to trade the 31s with to see how they fit and if I still didnt like it the 28 OL2s would be next on the list (plus I still have a set of original 29.5s, so I got options lol)

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Brute650i

Nice to have options. Jp ill check to see if I can find out what's up with them.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Filthy yes they measure 30.5/8 inches from lug to lug. They are way bigger than 30 inch backs and they pull way beter. They are just a hair short of 31s we put them side by side when I got my ol2


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## filthyredneck

My 31s rub the front floorboard just a hair when turning, I know the 29.5 OL2s would fit fine, and IF they rubbed it would be minimal, and I should be able to clear just fine if I install a 2" lift....I'm impressed with being able to actually ride the bike with 31s and the suspension is still stock. I know the 28s would be better, just having a hard time letting go of my 31s to buy different....plus I dont know what the 31s are worth.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

How much treads left. Just tires if still have 90-95% left I'm sure u could get 600-750 for them


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## filthyredneck

^ i'd say they were around that, fronts still have square edges on the lugs, rears have rounded on the tips of the lugs but still have full tread otherwise. They never see pavement so no excessive wear. I'm getting more and more excited about the idea of getting some 28s....they dont measure but about 3/4" shy of what my old 29.5s are so they'll be plenty without worrying about rubbing everything.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425

28x11x14


























28x9.5x14


----------



## JLOWERY

I think they'll be a better tire the 29.5 2's atleast they don't weigh a ton.


----------



## Brute650i

I want a set of all wides on the ranger. Those side lugs and not weighing a ton would be a great combo i thing especially for some of the smaller (non Big bore) bikes


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Any word on the price for a set of skinny/wides? I've got the fever for a new set of outlaws.


----------



## BIGPUN

There around $750, I have my name on the list thru highlifter


----------



## Brute650i

My price will be closer to $650-675 plus shipping or delivery


----------



## BIGPUN

Do u know when u will have them


----------



## JPs300

Same time as HL gets them in.


----------



## Brute650i

JPs300 said:


> Same time as HL gets them in.


What he said


----------



## BIGPUN

Mark me down for a set then if u have them at that price


----------



## 1babrute

Im stepping down from my 29.5s. I love they way they perform... just broke something in the drivetrain 4 out of 5 rides... they are overkill. Dont help that i have the heavy set..still pulls them good for stock clutching!


----------



## Brute650i

done bigpun.... hopefully these are going to be on time as my 29.5 order kept being "Theyll be in the next shipment" for 3 straight shipments


----------



## 1babrute

Do ya know how long the list is? Just wondering how far back its delayed. I put my name on the list weeks ago for all wides. Was wondering wat shipment they still onn


----------



## Brute650i

They wont release how long the list is nor which shipment they will be in. I guess because people will order a set or dealers will order 10 or so sets and when it comes time to ship they may not want 10 but only 5 so that would move the whole list up 5 sets.

Basically what ive been told is your on the list and when they come in we will call and let you know and verify that you still want them.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I want to get on the list. Put me down for a set of skinny/wide. I miss my Laws.


----------



## Brute650i

Have one set available. Need to know ASAP if anyone wants them. Price is $675 for a wide skinny set plus any shipping or delivery charges. May have another set but waiting to hear back from big pun first.


----------



## ruffin outlaw

Shipping to Eden North Carolina ?? Zip code 27288 Thanks.


----------



## Polaris425

*Pics from Ostacruiser:

*










*From left to right, 32" Silverback, 30" Outlaw Radial, 30" Silverback, 29.5" Outlaw2, 28" Outlaw2*


----------



## Brute650i

ruffin outlaw said:


> Shipping to Eden North Carolina ?? Zip code 27288 Thanks.


Prob around $200 as I don't ship enough to get any kind of discount


----------



## kirkland

i wish they made a good 28 for a 12" rim.. i dont wanna buy rims lol


----------



## mossyoak54

kirkland said:


> i wish they made a good 28 for a 12" rim.. i dont wanna buy rims lol


An outlaw isn't a good tire? Lol I have 28s on 12" rims. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## kirkland

mossyoak54 said:


> An outlaw isn't a good tire? Lol I have 28s on 12" rims.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


lol im new to tires, i need some 28s im trying to avoid lifting and buying rims and i like these cause the side lugs but i dont wanna buy rims haha im a tight wad

but i am now looking for the outlaws lol


----------



## Polaris425

Actually the 28" OG Laws are the worst ones, their rounded profile makes for a horrible ride. Very rough. And they dont wear even like the other size laws.


----------



## kirkland

Thanks for the heads up, I want aggressive but rideable lol the search continues


----------



## fstang24

What PSI should I run on the 28" outlaw 2 skinny


----------



## Polaris425

5-7 psi


----------



## fstang24

Thank you


----------



## kirkland

brute pm me back lol


----------



## kirkland

Never mind lol, I got to excited and bought a set...


----------



## phreebsd

Polaris425 said:


> *Pics from Ostacruiser:
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *From left to right, 32" Silverback, 30" Outlaw Radial, 30" Silverback, 29.5" Outlaw2, 28" Outlaw2*


Are these pics in the tire height comparison thread? If not, they're good ones



Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## wideawakejake

i was stuck on the 28x14 OL2's skinny/wide. have a 2" lift but for now stock clutching. Highlifter has them ready to ship. until i need or can get to the upgraded secondary and primary springs, would the 28" tires be the way to go?. it seems most on here run the 29.5's. what would be the advantage to that size over the 28's. i.thought i read somewhere the larger tires are lighter? also, i read the ol2 's are meant for a 7" wheel. i could just be dumb, but how do i know what width mine are? the tires are 9"front 11" rear. one more thing, are there still "lighter and heavier" batches of the tires being sent out?

---------- Post added at 12:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 PM ----------

excellent comparison pic by the way. thats what i was looking for. thankyou


----------



## kirkland

Got mine today, hopefully ill get them mounted soon ..


----------



## flowhandy

Nice... I hated the few days I had to wait to get mine mounted. It seemed like forever lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkland

heres mine!! lol there awesome 


















































---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------

and a comparison


----------



## dookie

Those do look sick. Did you get them off ebay?


----------



## kirkland

Dookie, I sure did 700 shipped to my door.. Took them out this evening... Needless to say I need new clutch springs first time I let it bog down (was really thick mud) it immediately smoked the belt  but in 2 wheel drive this thing freakin eats the mud lol ... It didn't like 4 wheel drive


----------



## brutemike

Ok guys got my 29.5 outlaw2s s/w and got them mounted at a local tire shop.So they charged me extra because they said they where a pain to get bead set and just noticed today that part of the bead on one of the rear tires is not set.Should I just try to pump it up till it pops on and if so what do you think max pressure to seat would stop at. I'm not sure if there open tomorrow and I'm probably ridding Wednesday so wont have time for them to fix it and o also had them put bead sealer on.


----------



## kirkland

im by far no expert ive mounted qwite a few tires from motorcycles to my old jeep and if i ever had trouble getting the bead to set the first time i just let the air out and try it again... ive seen videos of the fire way but havnt ever tried it lol

i had a little family shop mount mine he didnt have any trouble with my 28s


----------



## brutemike

thanx I'm going to use the starting fluid trick tomorrow ive done before so we will see.But why does it say use bead lock wheel on both skinny and wides.


----------



## onebadcummin

I had to air up a 32 back to 35 psi before it seated the bead


----------



## dookie

Make sure to put some soapy water on it so the bead can slide better. Anything slippery will work.


----------



## mmelton005

dookie said:


> Make sure to put some soapy water on it so the bead can slide better. Anything slippery will work.


X2 that helps tremendously


----------



## sloboy

I would use tire soap only. Oil is slippery but I would not recommend putting that on it.


----------



## brutemike

ok thanx guys


----------



## youngDUMP

Revisiting this thread looking for 28 skinny weight. Saw the problem with the bead. I mounted mine myself at my friends shop. He has tire mounting equipment for cars and trucks. It was a PAIN IN THE ***. Two went on fairly easy and the other two were crazy hard. The beads didn't full seat until about 95 psi.  I know right.


----------



## Mud magnet 2

Yep, lube is your friend. I did mine my self in my buddy's shop, but I got HD bead locks. I got the bead locks because the side of the tire said to use bead locks. I'm not complaining because I love my bead locks, but I doubt u "need" them.


----------



## 88rxn/a

I smack the tire with a hammer near the troubled area or bounce the tire/rim on solid ground, tread side of course.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Mud magnet 2 said:


> Yep, lube is your friend.


That's what she said! 


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nickjames

kirkland said:


> Dookie, I sure did 700 shipped to my door.. Took them out this evening... Needless to say I need new clutch springs first time I let it bog down (was really thick mud) it immediately smoked the belt  but in 2 wheel drive this thing freakin eats the mud lol ... It didn't like 4 wheel drive


Do you still have the sellers name off ebay? Cant seem to find them on ebay????


----------



## DigitalChaos

I just ordered a set of 28" OL2's S/W from Highlifter. They are on back order for 4-6 weeks.


----------



## duckincrazy92

Well we rode today and my cousin has a set on a 420 and got in some nasty mud and 2 of came off the beads. He hasn't had them but about a month with 3 rides total


----------



## kirkland

How much PSI was he running? And they didn't use something to help seat the bead did they?


----------



## duckincrazy92

They must not and he was running 10 psi. They call for 12 max


----------



## kirkland

That's crazy, haven't really heard of that happening with the 28s .. I abuse the crap out if mine all great so far knock on wood (well except for the twisted prop shaft but that was my fault lol)


----------



## mcpyro3

HL has the 28 wides in now but 2 more weeks for skinnys.. I just got my 28 wides for the maverick 1st ride will be mud muckers next weekend

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## duckincrazy92

kirkland said:


> That's crazy, haven't really heard of that happening with the 28s .. I abuse the crap out if mine all great so far knock on wood (well except for the twisted prop shaft but that was my fault lol)


Lol well good luck. Do you have skinnes?


----------



## kirkland

duckincrazy92 said:


> Lol well good luck. Do you have skinnes?


S/W I've had them a good 6 months now and all is good .. I love them


----------



## duckincrazy92

He's got all skinnies so maybe it won't be a common problem


----------

